# Paxil VS Prozac



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Deff want off the cymbalta, seeing my doc tommorow, i've been on paxil before and when i was on it i actually had bouts of dp before i ever knew what it was, and i found out thats one of the side effects in a few people. So wat about prozac, anyone know how that works and such, if it has helped anyone, i mean that and zoloft and lexapro are the ssri's i havnt tried, so i figured i might as well, anyone have any input, mine wuld be for panic disorder and anxiety


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

I thought you were in love with cymbalta and it was working greatly for you ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

weirdest thing, it was working for 5 days, 6th day, all of a sudden, major depression/dp, plus i've been reading its horrible to get off of, so i dont wanna be on something like that specially if it isn't working


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

prozac has a tendency to start working (if ever) really quickly with people. As in they notice a difference within days or a week of taking it and then just suddenly stops working.

Thats what happend to me. I started taking it and within less than a week i felt hyper, and giddy. Then bam, 2 weeks after it started working it stopped just as quickly. My doctor tried increasing the dosage and waiting to see if it will come back but nope. That was it for me. 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

The cymbalta did the same thing. its been about 2 weeks and it worked for like 3 days, then just stopped, sucks


----------



## seta_ (Apr 20, 2006)

when you say it works does this mean it gets rid of the dp/dr and you feel normal?
just started reading this forum again since i am going to try meds soon.
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

cymbalta worked for the depression, not the dp/dr, the only thing so far that has worked for the dp/dr is klonopin, for me at least.


----------

